# Looking for a specific bloodline!?!



## pikesmoja (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to all of this but I need some help. See my pitbull has Lar-san, and Dela cruz in her pedigree; along with some other stuff. I would like to know a bit more about those specific bloodlines and if there are any breeders out there who have any males with those bloodlines that I could breed her with. I swear I have looked and just can't find anyone who still breeds with the Lar-san line!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

(Grabs popcorn)


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

have you tried google'ing the bloodlines? 

*Dang I'm an hour and half late* Sorry andy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Just curious, what makes her worthy breeding stock?

Lar-san as in their APBT or AmStaff line?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What is your reason for wanting to breed this dog? Lar-san is a respectable working and show line that is not going to breed back to a female for no reason. 

I don't think you should be considering breeding. 1000's of dogs die in the shelters sue to over breeding of dogs that don't need to be bred. You may have the best intentions, but unless you are breeding specific working and or competing dogs, there is no need to breed.


----------



## pikesmoja (Nov 10, 2009)

I've googled them. The Lar-san line as in APBT. She has 'PR' UWP UCD CH Lar-san Red Rocketeer of Wells and 'PR' Ken's Hurricane Darby of Lar-san in her 5th or 6th generation.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pikesmoja said:


> I've googled them. The Lar-san line as in APBT. She has 'PR' UWP UCD CH Lar-san Red Rocketeer of Wells and 'PR' Ken's Hurricane Darby of Lar-san in her 5th or 6th generation.


ALOT of dogs have those dogs in there back generations. Her first few generation are whats going to matter.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

pikesmoja said:


> I've googled them. The Lar-san line as in APBT. She has 'PR' UWP UCD CH Lar-san Red Rocketeer of Wells and 'PR' Ken's Hurricane Darby of Lar-san in her 5th or 6th generation.


The dog 'PR' UWP UCD CH Lar-san Red Rocketeer of Wells was bred by Cheryl Caragan even though it has the name lar-san. call Cheryl or email her and she will tell you what you want to know.
Cheryl still breeds dog like rocketeer but will not let you breed her dogs, she only co-owns but she wold be happy to talk to you about the breed and those bloodlines.

Cheryl Caragan

caragankennel.com

(425)232-4211

[email protected]


----------



## pikesmoja (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for your help. I know that her first generations is what counts but from what I can tell, based on research is that the two lines I'm looking for have exactly what I want in my dogs. She has amaiazing structure, that just from looking at pictures of the Lar-san line; I see that she got it honestly and she has the absolute best temperment I have ever found in any dog not just the APBT. I just want to pass down her best qualities to her offspring. I do family breeding which is when you go back into the dogs 4th or further generations and keep breeding in the pedigree, not to be mistaken for line or in-breeding. But thank you anyway.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pikesmoja said:


> I do family breeding which is when you go back into the dogs 4th or further generations and keep breeding in the pedigree, not to be mistaken for line or in-breeding. But thank you anyway.


That right there says you should be not breeding.. That *IS* line breeding not "family" breeding. You are not educated on proper breeding and so you should just not.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Talk to Cheryl she can help you in your breeding program and if the dog is breeding quality. Do you show her? she looks gorgeous from the picture.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

At least she might have good stock to start with, education is the key for the newbies. At least it has a decent ped and not a BYB dog. go easy on her


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

pikesmoja said:


> Hello, I'm new to all of this but I need some help. See my pitbull has Lar-san, and Dela cruz in her pedigree; along with some other stuff. I would like to know a bit more about those specific bloodlines and if there are any breeders out there who have any males with those bloodlines that I could breed her with. I swear I have looked and just can't find anyone who still breeds with the Lar-san line!


You must be new to the site. Sorry for how some members approach you about breeding your beloved dog, but there are right. You probably don't understand where they are coming from. You will if you stay around long enough. A simple and short explanation is: Nobody stands for our beloved breed being killed in shelters around the nation due to over breeding. You must have a specific reason to breed in order to be supported (with breeding) here, primarily to better the breed (example; a trait you would like to bring out in the breed or a bloodline). My opinion is that Lar San is the most beautiful bloodline, but they are more show dogs than sport competition (my personal opinion). You see, that is just one example off someone not purchasing one of your pups and one more that can end in a shelter or put down. This is a website that have allot of fanciers of the American Pit Bull Terrier (please, for your own good, do not call an American Pit Bull Terrier a Pit Bull), lol, you will see why. Red and know who is who first, title your dog and then maybe think about breeding.

Good luck and welcome to GP. 
Stick around it is very good.


----------



## pikesmoja (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for not being so harsh unlike some others. I did alot of research and found alot that I didn't know. Line breeding from what I gathered is when you breed with hte great grandparents with the greatgrandson-daughter so to speak. In breeding is brother-sister,father-daughter, and so on. Family breeding is just breeding with other dogs that the dogs in the 5th generation of the pedigree have some relation to. I could be wrong but i really have been doing alot of research. Sorry if I offended anybody by wanting to breed my dog for her better qualities and to have something such as a one of her puppies around to keep me company after she passes away.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

In these times if you breed you need to remember that you should only breed if you can keep the whole litter.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pikesmoja said:


> Thank you for not being so harsh unlike some others. I did alot of research and found alot that I didn't know. Line breeding from what I gathered is when you breed with hte great grandparents with the greatgrandson-daughter so to speak. In breeding is brother-sister,father-daughter, and so on. Family breeding is just breeding with other dogs that the dogs in the 5th generation of the pedigree have some relation to. I could be wrong but i really have been doing alot of research. Sorry if I offended anybody by wanting to breed my dog for her better qualities and to have something such as a one of her puppies around to keep me company after she passes away.


I hope you stick around too.

This is a very common thing for people to be confused on. Family breeding is not a term used in the dog community. IDK who told you that, but they are wrong. The correct term is infact Line Breeding. Line breeding is different from inbreeding which is father daughter, mother son, brother sister combos. some may argue that grandfather to grandaughter like combos are inbreeding, but in my book, no. it is 3 generations back or more whether it's a relative to a dog within the pedigree or the dog itself which represents in the pedigree. hope this make sense.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Chavezpits said:


> In these times if you breed you need to remember that you should only breed if you can keep the whole litter.


True that.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I hope you stick around too.
> 
> This is a very common thing for people to be confused on. Family breeding is not a term used in the dog community. IDK who told you that, but they are wrong. The correct term is infact Line Breeding. Line breeding is different from inbreeding which is father daughter, mother son, brother sister combos. some may argue that grandfather to grandaughter like combos are inbreeding, but in my book, no. it is 3 generations back or more whether it's a relative to a dog within the pedigree or the dog itself which represents in the pedigree. hope this make sense.


what do you think about half brother half sister with sire in common?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> what do you think about half brother half sister with sire in common?


 That would be inbreeding off the sire's side.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well the adba calls it line breeding!
they also say its the most popular way to line breed!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Read up on the below topics and more:
genetics and Breeding
_Breeding your Pit Bull
Reputable Breeders
Health Testing
APBT Beginning Genetics
APBT Genetics II
APBT Genetics of Color
Genetic Disorders
Genetic Inheritance focused on disease
Breeding overview
Linebreeding
Outcrossing
Inbreeding
Backcrossing
Scatterbreeding_

Visit this link... by clicking the below words to view the topics I just listed:
*Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : HomePage*


----------



## pikesmoja (Nov 10, 2009)

The good news is that I have every intention of keeping all of her puppies except for the ones my dad, sister, and uncle are planning on taking. I'm not doing it for the money, just to expand my family! That is what every APBT is right; not pets but family members!?! Thank you all for all of your help but I shouldn't have to explain my reasons for wanting to breed my dog! Not everyone who wants to breed APBTs or any dog for that matter, is trying to put more homeless puppies out on the streets or in shelters. I'm sorry some of you thought that I was one who did.


----------



## pikesmoja (Nov 10, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I hope you stick around too.
> 
> This is a very common thing for people to be confused on. Family breeding is not a term used in the dog community. IDK who told you that, but they are wrong. The correct term is infact Line Breeding. Line breeding is different from inbreeding which is father daughter, mother son, brother sister combos. some may argue that grandfather to grandaughter like combos are inbreeding, but in my book, no. it is 3 generations back or more whether it's a relative to a dog within the pedigree or the dog itself which represents in the pedigree. hope this make sense.


Thank you it does make sense!


----------

